# He's moving out tonight...



## Restless (Jul 6, 2009)

OK. So here we go. I'm excited, nervous, worried but absolutely alive. My 4 year old doesn't know yet. We haven't had time to mention it since my DH made this decision while I was at work. Lovely!


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Is this a separation or divorce? Hopefully, he will still be involved with your 4 year old.....


----------



## Restless (Jul 6, 2009)

It is separation. The only thing we agree on is our son. He is only moving 5 minutes away. So we are in the same school district, etc. Our son will live with me Saturday - Wednesday and him Thursday - Saturday afternoon. So that should be ok. Hopefully. Really hopefully.


----------



## D8zed (Mar 12, 2009)

Restless said:


> We haven't had time to mention it since my DH made this decision while I was at work. Lovely!


What do you mean the decision was made while you were at work? Did he physically move out while you were working?


----------

